# Best of CPO



## science

What are your favorite albums from this label?


----------



## opus55

I have yet to buy a CPO recording. I only have 250-300 CD's.


----------



## Art Rock

I have a few, but not as many as some of the other independents like Chandos, Hyperion and BIS. None that stands out for me.


----------



## Rangstrom

They have an interesting selection--more composer-driven than performer. I've recently enjoyed the Herzogenberg chamber works and the Wellesz symphonies.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Oh--*cpo*!--truly a gourmet label!

Lots o' rare stuff, indeed.

Especially fond of cpo's *Karg-Elert* selection.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/syltguides/fullview/RBN3TY63J8X49/ref=cm_sylt_byauthor_title_full_2


----------



## joen_cph

They deserve much praise for their ongoing and expanding exploration of lesser known composers and their chamber music editions of Romantic composers off-the-beaten track. Including ambitious series on symphonists like Pettersson, Gloria Coates, Pfitzner, Eduard Erdmann, Frankel, Krenek, Saygun, Henk Badings, Tiessen, Peterson-Berger, Atterberg - and many others. These issues are generally of high quality and rarely diappointing.

Should I mention only one CPO-issue (I am not completely up-to-date as regards their issues, and of course I only know some of them), it would be Pettersson VIII, the most subdued of his symphonies together with his 2nd, much better than the BIS issue. Whereas their Pettersson VI is disappointing and never gets off the ground. The Pettersson 2nd Violin Concerto is likewise a disaster if compared to Ida Haendel´s recording (I think I have mentioned the violinist as Hoelscher elsewhere, but it is in fact Isabelle van Keulen). As regards the Pettersson IX it is very different from the old Dorati on Phlips, but quite stressfull in the perpetual, extremely fast sections.

I also like their recordings of Pfitzner´s autumnal, hazy orchestral music and concertos.

They have also issued a terribly-sounding _only-recording-of _Bruckner´s piano works on a historical instrument, that takes anything potentially interesting out of the very simple music.

Moreover they launched issues of chamber music and orchestral works by minor Danish composers like Louis Glass, Ludolf Nielsen, Hakon Børresen and Kuhlau, played by very fine musicians. The state-financed Danish Dacapo-label can use some competetion and it is admirable that a German commercial label dares to take such risks as regards lesser known repertoire - obviously hoping for some interest in the subject apart from that of the rather small, purely Danish public. Recently they seem to be exploring the 20th-century music of the Netherlands, which is rather under-recorded as well.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Interestingly enough I just recently made several CPO purchases. They have an interesting collection of the less-well-known Baroque composers. I was quite enthralled with this collection of Alessandro Scarlatto cantatas:










Another favorite is this Othmar Schoeck disc... a must for any fan of orchestral lieder ala Mahler's _Song of the Earth_ or Strauss _Four Last Songs_:


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

That *Schoeck* disc is great--really rare stuff.


----------



## jurianbai

after mentioned by HC, this label is AWESOME. I just browse it recently and see a lot of rare stuff on my huntet string quartet, also stuff from Baroque and Classical era. Good way to make MONEY, (just like Naxos).



jurianbai said:


> Ignaz Pleyel:


and I see your Biber in CPO's too.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

A fine label. They record a lot of non-mainstream music and I have bought many, many CDs of music from Baroque, Classical and Romantic. They deliberately avoid the big name composers/popular works. Browsing through, there are hardly any Mozart CDs, for example. Thumbs up from me.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Good cpo issues of Reger's and Hindemith's SQs; also Schubert's SQs with the *Auryn* Quartet.

cpo also issued an astounding multi-set of Johann Carl Gottfried *Loewe*'s Lieder & Ballades (of which he wrote about a gazillion).


----------



## Chasman

Great label for out of the way stuff. A current favourite:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Chasman said:


> Great label for out of the way stuff. A current favourite:


CPO has released three CDs recording the complete violin concertos of Telemann. The third CD was released only recently featuring Elisabeth Wallfsich, as did the other two CDs. These are indeed excellent performances, on period instruments. I'm not sure if there are a few more to come or not but these are worth having if one enjoy's the music of Telemann.


----------



## Chasman

I noted those, but stayed on a vocal axis. I'm in the middle of a cantata Telemannithon.

Is Elizabeth related to Raphael Wallfisch, the cellist? He did some Boccherini for Naxos and I don't know what else.


----------



## Vaneyes

Once upon a time I had one cpo Hindemith. Nothing now.


----------



## science

I want to bump this and get some more recommendations. Here, I will contribute too:

View attachment 40730


View attachment 40731


----------



## arpeggio

*Viva CPO*

One of my favorite labels.

Attached a report that list all of my CPO recordings. I have 45 CPO recordings in my library.

View attachment list CPO Recordings.PDF


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Its a good label - two of my favourites are below:















I like the music, the variety of works represented on the label and the cover artwork


----------



## Vaneyes

*Gubaidulina*: String Quartets, String Trio, w. Danish Qt. (rec.1992).

View attachment 40801


----------



## Nereffid

A few from my collection:

Antheil








Buxtehude








Dussek








Kiel








Wolf-Ferrari


----------

